# My Boys.



## Shannie831 (Jan 7, 2014)

Rufus, the big horned Boer (RIP), Dinner.,the white goat, and Bernie the mini Boer

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah huh...nice beasties!


----------



## Lizzy12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Your goats are adorable

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love dinner


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow great pics..thx for sharing


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Cute!


----------

